# Trunk rack security Saris bones



## TheoDog (Aug 12, 2010)

So I got a Saris Bones 2. Prtty basic, but very good quality. It is on the back of my 2000 Civic. I dod not want to outclass the car with a luxury rack.
My question is what are other people doing to improve the security of the rack and the bike on the rack? I thought about running a cable lock through the main tube of the rack. any other ideas?


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

I ran a cable through the lock, through the rack, and around the bumper (possible on my buick, don't if it's possible on a different car).

However, this was more of a "keep someone from walking away easily" with the bikes solution than anything more secure. For example, I wouldn't leave my car in a parking lot while going into a restaurant unless I could see the car from where I was sitting in the restaurant.

If you can find some way to attach it to the car, you could also use a bike chain, though that would pretty much require taking it on and off when you left the car. On my current car where I can fit the bike inside, I lock it inside the car with a bike chain.


----------



## CT3 (May 27, 2010)

there should be a tow hook type hanger on the bottom of you car you can attach a cable and lock to


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

If your Civic has a spoiler, you can wrap a lock around that.


----------



## Wyler98 (Apr 25, 2011)

I use a 15 ft steel cable to insert through the saris tube, then around my spoiler, down through the tow hook under my bumper, then through the bikes, then lock. Not super secure, but at least someone can't just walk off with the bikes (while in the convenience store getting gatorade, etc).

I usually leave the rack on my car locked in that fashion for quick rides (1-2 hr), only on my local home trail where I'm familiar with the regulars.

For longer, out of county rides, I lock the rack inside my trunk. The Saris is so easy to collapse and store!


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll add one other thing - I used a cable then a regular lock rather than a bike specific cable lock. With a cable you can get almost twice as much length out of it by looping the cable through itself at the attachment point to the car (and it's easier to get through small attachment points), then locking the cable to itself at the other end. People usually first think "isn't that less secure?" but when you think about it you'll realize you only need to cut the cable in one place with one loop or two loops to get the bikes, so it completely doesn't matter.

I used a 6 foot cable from REI, Kryptonite sells some longer "cable only" cables as well.


----------



## Wyler98 (Apr 25, 2011)

PaulRivers said:


> I'll add one other thing - I used a cable then a regular lock rather than a bike specific cable lock. With a cable you can get almost twice as much length out of it by looping the cable through itself at the attachment point to the car (and it's easier to get through small attachment points), then locking the cable to itself at the other end. People usually first think "isn't that less secure?" but when you think about it you'll realize you only need to cut the cable in one place with one loop or two loops to get the bikes, so it completely doesn't matter.
> 
> I used a 6 foot cable from REI, Kryptonite sells some longer "cable only" cables as well.


Exactly.

I bought this cable: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WPU9HM

and this lock: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GU1ZFS


----------

